# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Վանկուվեր 2010

## yerevanci

Մոտենում  է  ձմեռային  օլիմպիական  խաղերի  մեկնարկը: Փետրվարի  13-ից  Հանրային  հեռուստատեսությունը  ուղիղ  եթերով  կհեռարձակի  օլիմպիական  խաղերը  Վանկուվերից

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մոտենում  է  ձմեռային  օլիմպիական  խաղերի  մեկնարկը: Փետրվարի  13-ից  Հանրային  հեռուստատեսությունը  ուղիղ  եթերով  կհեռարձակի  օլիմպիական  խաղերը  Վանկուվերից


Հայաստանը ներկայացնող քա՞նի մարզիկ ունենք :Smile:

----------


## yerevanci

> Հայաստանը ներկայացնող քա՞նի մարզիկ ունենք


*Հայաստանն «Օլիմպիադա-2010»-ում կներկայացնեն 4 մարզիկներ:* Խոսքը դահուկավազորդներ Սերգեյ Միքայելյանի (Աշոցք, արագավազք և 15 կմ), Քրիստինե Խաչատրյանի (Գյումրի, արագավազք և 10 կմ), լեռնադահուկորդներ, ամերիկահայ Անի-Մաթիլդա Սերեբրակյանի և Արսեն Ներսիսյանի (Ծաղկաձոր, երկուսն էլ` հսկա ոլորավայրէջք և ոլորավայրէջք) մասին է: 
Ավելացնենք, որ Հայաստանի ազգային օլիմպիական կոմիտեն արդեն ստացել է ՄՕԿ-ի պաշտոնական գրությունը, որով հաստատվում է նշված մարզիկների մասնակցությունը:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.02.2010), Ձայնալար (09.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

Ի դեպ Կանադայի Վանկուվեր քաղաք արդեն մեկնել են Հայաստանի մարզիկները եւ մարզիչները, որոնք կմասնակցեն փետրվարի 12-28-ը Վանկուվերում կայանալիք 21-րդ ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերին: Հայաստանի մարզական պատիրակության կազմում Կանադա են մեկնել մարզիչներ Սլավա Սարգսյանը, Լյովա Հարությունյանը,Գառնիկ Հակոբյանը, Սամվել Հակոբյանը, Ասատուր Պողոսյանը եւ Գագիկ Սարգսյանը, դահուկորդներ Սերգեյ Միքայելյանը, Քրիստինե Խաչատրյանը, լեռնադահուկորդներ Արսեն Ներսիսյանը եւ Անի Սերեբրակյանը: Մինչ այդ Վանկուվերում էր արդեն գտնվում 21-րդ ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերին ՀՀ մարզական պատվիրակության ղեկավար, ՀՀ ազգային օլիմպիական կոմիտեի փոխնախագահ Դերենիկ Գաբրիելյանը: Փետրվարի 6-ին Վանկուվերի օլիմպիական ավանում տեղի ունեցավ Հայաստանի դրոշի բարձրացման պաշտոնական արարողությունը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *Հայաստանն «Օլիմպիադա-2010»-ում կներկայացնեն 4 մարզիկներ:* Խոսքը դահուկավազորդներ Սերգեյ Միքայելյանի (Աշոցք, արագավազք և 15 կմ), Քրիստինե Խաչատրյանի (Գյումրի, արագավազք և 10 կմ), լեռնադահուկորդներ, ամերիկահայ Անի-Մաթիլդա Սերեբրակյանի և Արսեն Ներսիսյանի (Ծաղկաձոր, երկուսն էլ` հսկա ոլորավայրէջք և ոլորավայրէջք) մասին է: 
> Ավելացնենք, որ Հայաստանի ազգային օլիմպիական կոմիտեն արդեն ստացել է ՄՕԿ-ի պաշտոնական գրությունը, որով հաստատվում է նշված մարզիկների մասնակցությունը:


 Սերգեյ Միքայելյանին ճանաչում եմ, չեմ կարծում, որ բարձր տեղ կգրավի, դեռ երիտասարդ է, բայց եթե նույն ոգով շարունակի մարզումները, հաստատ մյուս օլիմպիադաներին բարձր տեղեր կգրավի  :Smile:

----------


## Venus

Ուռաաաաաաաաաա, բոլոր ցուցադրվող մրցումներին հետևելու եմ  :Hands Up:  լավ է, որ արդեն 2-րդ անգամն է հանրայինը ձմեռային օլիմպիադան ցուցադրում է  :Smile:

----------


## yerevanci

առանց  մեկնաբանության

----------


## yerevanci

Օլիմպիական  խաղերի մեկնարկին մնացել  է 57 ժամ...

----------


## mnowak

Մեկնարկեցին քսանմեկերորդ ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերը որում մասնակցելու են չորս Հայ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ, նրանք են - 

*Խաչատրյան Քրիստինե
Միքաելյան Սերգեյ
Ներսիսյան Արսեն
Սերեբրակյան Անի-Մատիլդա
*

Ի՞նչ սպասելիքներ ունենք մենք և ի՞նչն է ռեալ մեր մարզիկների համար

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մեկնարկեցին քսանմեկերորդ ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերը որում մասնակցելու են չորս Հայ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ, նրանք են - 
> 
> *Խաչատրյան Քրիստինե
> Միքաելյան Սերգեյ
> Ներսիսյան Արսեն
> Սերեբրակյան Անի-Մատիլդա
> *
> 
> Ի՞նչ սպասելիքներ ունենք մենք և ի՞նչն է ռեալ մեր մարզիկների համար


Հայաստան հասնելը :Smile:

----------


## mnowak

իհարկե էն մարզաձևը որով նրանք կներկայացնեն Հայաստանը էնքանել տեսարժան չի, բայց ամեն դեպքում - հետաքրքիրա թե ում հետ մրցության մեջ կլինեն և ինչ ցույց կտան

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էս Օլիմպիադային չգիտեմ խորհրդանշող ասեմ ոնց ասեմ չգիտեմ, երգը երգն եմ ուզում, լսել եմ կարգին երգա :Smile:

----------


## mnowak

Օլիմպիական հիմնի մասի՞նա խոսքը գնում

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Օլիմպիական հիմնի մասի՞նա խոսքը գնում


Ըհը...լինկ կտաք :Wink:

----------


## mnowak

> Ըհը...լինկ կտաք


Չեմ խոստանում, բայց կփորցեմ գտնեմ ու *սկայպով* կտամ... որ ճիշտը ասեմ իմ դուրը չեկավ... բայց դե - ճաշակին տնկեր չկա  :Smile: 

Վերադառնանք թեմա - *Ադամ Մալիշ*ը չկարողացավ պահի առաջի տեղը ... ափսոս ...

----------

Ապե Ջան (14.02.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ուռաաա՜, վերջապես իմ պաշտելի բիաթլոնն ու գեղասահքը (մարզական) դիտելու հնարավորություն կունենամ... :Hands Up:  Գեղասահքն էլի հեչ, բայց բիաթլոն վերջին անգամ չեմ էլ հիշում՝ երբ եմ նայել... :Sad:

----------


## mnowak

իսկ հետաքրքիրա ... եթե չլինեին օլիմպիական խաղեր, դու անկախ ամենինչից այնուամենայնիվ կհետևե՞իր - օրինակի համար, բիաթլոնի աշխարհի գավաթին
թե՞ օլիմպիական խաղերը միշտ անում են իրենց գործը  :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> իսկ հետաքրքիրա ... եթե չլինեին օլիմպիական խաղեր, դու անկախ ամենինչից այնուամենայնիվ կհետևե՞իր - օրինակի համար, բիաթլոնի աշխարհի գավաթին
> թե՞ օլիմպիական խաղերը միշտ անում են իրենց գործը


Չէի նստի փորփրի արբանյակային ալիքները, որ բիաթլոնի առաջնություն գտնեմ, նայեմ, բայց եթե ցույց տային որևէ ալիքով, ես էլ իմանայի, ա´ն-պա´յ-մա´ն կնայեի...
Գրամների, վայրկյանների, սանտիմետրերի պայքարը միշտ սիրել եմ...
Մեկ էլ շատ եմ սիրել (սիրում) չինացի գեղասահորդների զույգին՝ Դեն Չ(Ժ)անգ, Հաո Չ(Ժ)անգ... :Love:

----------


## yerevanci

*Օլիմպիական խաղերը մեկնարկեցին. վրացական դրոշը սև ժապավենով էր*

Ձմեռային Օլիմպիական խաղերը մեկնարկեցին վրացի մարզիկ Նոդար Կումարիտաշվիլու ողբերգական մահով։ Չնայած սրան, խաղերի բացման շքեղ արարողությունը կայացավ։ Վրաստանի պատվիրակությունը ամբողջ կազմով պատվի շրջանը կատարեց սև շարֆերով, իսկ երկրի դրոշի վրա սև ժապավեն էր։
Խաղերի բացման արարողությունը նվիրվեց Կումարիտաշվիլուն, հավաքվածները հարգեցին նրա հիշատակը մեր րոպե լռությամբ։
Միջազգային Օլիմպիական Կոմիտեի նախագահ Ժակ Ռոգգեն կոչ արեց Վրաստանի հավաքականի իրենց ուսերի վրա տանել մահացած ընկերոջ օլիմպիական երազանքը ու Օլիմպիադային մասնակցել՝ «Նոդարի ոգին պահելով սրտերում»։

----------


## yerevanci

*Վրացի բոբսլեիստ Նոդար Կումարիտաշվիլին դարձավ 9-րդ մարզիկը, ով մահացել է Օլիմպիական խաղերի ընթացքում, կամ դրանց նախաշեմին։
Կումարիտաշվիլին 9-րդն է*

1960 թվականին Հռոմում կայացած ամառային Օլիմպիական խաղերի ընթացքում մահացավ Դանիան ներկայացնող հեծանվորդ Կնուտ Յենսեն Էնեմարկը՝ թմրադեղերի օգտագործման պատճառով։ Հաջորդ Օլիմպիադային՝ 1964 թվականին Իսբրուկում, Ավստրալիան ներակայցնող լեռնադահուկորդ Ռոսս Միլնը մահացավ խաղերի մեկնարկից մեկ շաբաթ առաջ, մարզումների ընթացքում։ Հենց այդ մարզումների ընթացքում մահացավ նաև Կազիմիր Կայ-Սկրժիպեսկիյը (Լեհաստան, բոբսլեյ)։
Իսրայելի հավաքականի 5 մարզիկ՝ ծանրորդներ Յոսեֆ Ռոմանոն, Դավիդ Բերգերը, Զեեվ Ֆրիդմանը, ըմբիշներ Էլիեզեր Հալֆինն ու Մարկ Սլավինը, ինչպես նաև 4 մարզիչներ ու 2 մրցավար, մահացել են 1972 թվականին Մյունխենում կայացած Օլիմիական խաղերի ընթացքում գրանցված պաղեստինցիների ահաբեկչական հարձակման արդյունքում, հայտում է Весь спорт-ը։

----------


## yerevanci

*ԱՄՆ-ն գլխավորում է աղյուսակը*

Կանադայում ընթացող 21-րդ ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերում առայժմ ամենաշատ մեդալներ նվաճել են ԱՄՆ-ի ներկայացուցիչները:

1             ԱՄՆ 
2             Հավ. Կորեա      
3             Հոլանդիա        
3             Սլովակիա        
3             Շվեյցարիա   
6             Կանադա       
6             Գերմանիա      
6             Լեհաստան       
9             Ավստրիա       
9             Ֆրանսիա      
9             Ռուսաստան

----------

Ապե Ջան (14.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

Ձմեռային օլիմպիական 21-րդ խաղերում արեդն 16 երկիր նվաճել է մեդալ: Առայժմ, առաջին տեղում է Ֆրանսիան, որի ներկայացուցիչներից 2-ը դարձել են Վանկուվերի ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերի չեմպիոն:
Ֆավորիտ Գերմանիան 4 մեդալի է արժանացել, որից միայն մեկն է ոսկե:
*1   Ֆրանսիա*
2   Գերմանիա
3   ԱՄՆ
4   Կանադա
5   Հվ. Կորեա
6   Չեխիա
6   Հոլանդիա
6   Սլովակիա
6   Շվեյցարիա
10  Ավստրալիա
10  Նորվեգիա
10  Լեհաստան
13  Իտալիա
14  Ավստրիա
14  Խորվաթիա
14  Ռուսաստան

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բացման արարողությունը ո՞վ էր տեսել: Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, իսկ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ այն, որ կազմակերպիչները խղճացել էին մեր ականջները և Սելին Դիոնին երգել չթողեցին  :Jpit:

----------


## yerevanci

> Բացման արարողությունը ո՞վ էր տեսել: Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, իսկ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ այն, որ կազմակերպիչները խղճացել էին մեր ականջները և Սելին Դիոնին երգել չթողեցին


Սելին Դիոնի համար ափսոս, որովհետև իրա կատարմամբ ավելի լավ կանցներ, իսկ բացման արարողության համար բան չունեմ ասելու, հոյակապ էր, շատ ընտիր մտահղացում էր սկզբից մինչև վերջ :Wink:

----------


## Venus

Իտալիան 2 հատ բրոնզ է տարել ուռա՜ :Smile: 
Բա երեկ տեսաք Բիաթլոնը վատ եղանակի պատճառով ոնց ֆրանսիացին հաղթեց, ու բոլոր ուժեղները մեդալ չտարան  :Tongue:  սիրում եմ էլի այս ձմեռային սպորտաձևերը  :Blush:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Առավոտ գեղասահքը նայել չկարողացա... Ի՞նչ եղավ...

----------


## yerevanci

*Շվեյցարացիների ցատկը*

Կանադայում ընթացող 21-րդ ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերում Շվեյցարիան արդեն 3 ոսկե մեդալ է նվաճել: Այս ցուցանիշն առայժմ լավագույնն է Վանուկվերի խաղերում:
Ամենաշատ մեդալ նվաճել են ԱՄՆ-ի ներկայացուցիչները, որոնցից միայն 2-ն է ոսկե:
Արդեն մեդալ են նվաճել 20 երկրների ներկայացուցիչներ: Խաղերի ֆավորիտների թվին դասվող Ռուսաստանն առայժմ բաժանում է 18-20-րդ հորիզոնականները

*1  Շվեյցարիա*
2  ԱՄՆ
3  Հվ. Կորեա
4  Ֆրանսիա
5  Գերմանիա
6  Կանադա
7 Չինաստան
8  Չեխիա
9  Հոլանդիա
9  Սլովակիա
9  Շվեդիա
12  Նորվեգիա
13  Իտալիա
14  Ճապոնիա
15  Ավտրալիա
15  Էստոնիա
15  Լեհաստան
18  Ավստրիա
18  Խորվաթիա
18  Ռուսաստան

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ձեն ձուն չկա իմ *հիմից* Loool... դե Օլիմպիական խաղերի հիմնի մասինա խոսքը, սպասում եմ հա :Wink:

----------


## Սելավի

> Մեկնարկեցին քսանմեկերորդ ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերը որում մասնակցելու են չորս Հայ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ, նրանք են - 
> 
> *Խաչատրյան Քրիստինե
> Միքաելյան Սերգեյ
> Ներսիսյան Արսեն
> Սերեբրակյան Անի-Մատիլդա
> *
> 
> Ի՞նչ սպասելիքներ ունենք մենք և ի՞նչն է ռեալ մեր մարզիկների համար


Երեկ  առավոտյան  մեր  երկու  դահուկորդները
Սկսեցին  իրենց  ելույթները:
Աղջիկների  դահուկավազքում  10կմ  տարածությունը 
Մեր  մարզուհին՝ Քրիստինե Խաչատրյանը  մեկնարկեց  վերջինը՝  78 համարի  համազգեստով  և  գրավեց  76-րդ  տեղը:
Տղաներից  Սերգեյ  Միքաելյանը՝  15կմ 
 տարածությունում   գրավեց  72-րդ  տեղը: Սերգեյը  երբ  մոտենում  էր  ֆինիշին՝  երևի  մտքերով  էր  ընկած  և  խառնեց  ճանապարհը    ուրիշ  ճանապարհ  մտավ,  հետո  հուշեցին  որ  սխալ  է  գնում  ետ  դարձավ  և  մտավ  ճիշտ  ճանապարհը: Եթե  այդ  սխալը  չլիներ  Երևի  մոտ  60-րդ  տեղը  կգրավեր:  
Ամեն  դեպքում  հաճելի  էր  մեր  հայերին  տեսնել  օլիմպիադայում:

----------


## Artgeo

*Հետաքրքիր թվեր*
Օլիմպիադայի ժամանակակից պատմության ընթացքում ձմեռային օլիմպիադայի մեդալների քանակով
1. Նորվեգիա - 280 - 20 խաղ
2. ԱՄՆ - 216 - 20 խաղ 
3. ԽՍՀՄ - 194 - 9 խաղ 
4. Ավստրիա - 185 - 20 խաղ
5. Գերմանիա - 160 - 9 խաղ
6. Ֆինլանդիա - 151 - 20 խաղ
7. Կանադա - 119 - 20 խաղ
8. Շվեցիա - 118 - 20 խաղ
9. Շվեյցարիա - 118  - 20 խաղ
10. ԳԴՀ - ԳԴՌ - 110 - 6 խաղ

14. Ռուսաստան - 76 - 4 խաղ

Հայաստան, Վրաստան - 0 մեդալ - 4 խաղ
Ադրբեջան - 0 մեդալ - 3 խաղ
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All-tim...es_medal_table


*Ձմեռային օլիմպիադայի տվյալները ամեն խաղի համար սկսած 1924 թվականից*
http://2010games.nytimes.com/medals/map.html

----------

Աբելյան (17.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Գերմանիան դուրս եկավ 1-ին տեղ*

21-րդ ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերում ֆավորիտ է համարվում Գերմանիան, որն աստիճանաբար ամրապնդվում է առաջին տեղում: Գերմանացիներն արդեն 9 մեդալ են նվաճել, որից 3-ը՝ ոսկե:

*1  Գերմանիա*
2  Հավ. Կորեա
3  Շվեյցարիա
4  ԱՄՆ
5  Կանադա
6  Ֆրանսիա
7  Շվեդիա
8  Չինաստան
9  Սլովակիա
10  Չեխիա
11  Հոլանդիա
12  Ավստրիա
12  Նորվեգիա
14  Իտալիա
15  Ճապոնիա
16  Ավստրալիա
16  Էստոնիա
16  Լեհաստան
19  Խորվաթիա
19  Ռուսաստան

----------

Venus (18.02.2010)

----------


## Venus

Այսօր արդեն փոխվել է մեդալներ նվաճած պետությունների դիրքերը :Smile: 

1. ԱՄՆ
2.Գերմանիա
3. Ֆրանսիա
4. Կանադա
5.  Կորեա
5. Ավստրիա
5.Նորվեգիա
8. Շվեյցարիա
8.Չինաստան
8.Իտալիա
11.Ռուսաստան
12. Շվեդիա
12. Սլովակիա
12.Չեխիա
12.Լեհաստան
12.Ճապոնիա
17.Հոլանդիա
17. Ավստրալիա
17.Էստոնիա
17.Ֆինլանդիա
17.Լատվիա
17. Խորվաթիա
17.Սլովենիա

----------


## Venus

Ձմեռային օլիմպիադայի պաշտոնական կայքը, որտեղից կարող եք իմանալ ամեն ինչ՝ vancouver2010.com   :Wink:

----------

Yeghoyan (18.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Ձմեռային օլիմպիադայի պաշտոնական կայքը, որտեղից կարող եք իմանալ ամեն ինչ՝ vancouver2010.com


բայց  էտ  կայքը  անգլերեն  լեզվովա  ու  բոլորին  չի,  որ  հասանելիա  անգլերենը

----------


## Venus

Հա ճիշտ է, մենակ անգլերեն ու ֆրանսերեն տարբերակն է տալիս, դե որովհետև Կանադայում անգլերեն ու ֆրանսերեն են խոսում դրա համար  :Xeloq:  բայց թե երկրների տեղերն ու ստացած մեդալների քանակը կարող են տեսնել  :Smile:

----------


## Venus

Այսօր տղամարդկանց գեղասահքի 2-րդ ծրագիրն է լինելու, շաաաաաաատ հետաքրքիր մրցում է սպասվում, :Hands Up:  ով է դառնալու չեմպիոն՝ «թագավոր»  
  

Եվգենի Պլուշենկո, Ստեֆան Լամբիել, Բրայան Ժուբեռն, Տակահաշի Դայսուկե

----------


## yerevanci

> Այսօր տղամարդկանց գեղասահքի 2-րդ ծրագիրն է լինելու, շաաաաաաատ հետաքրքիր մրցում է սպասվում, ով է դառնալու չեմպիոն՝ «թագավոր»


իսկ  ժամը  քանիսի՞ն է

----------

Դեկադա (18.02.2010)

----------


## Venus

18.02.2010      17:00  - Figure Skating - Men Free Skating   սա իրանց ժամանակով, մերով առավոտվա ժամը 05:00-ին կլինի

----------


## yerevanci

> 18.02.2010      17:00  - Figure Skating - Men Free Skating   սա իրանց ժամանակով, մերով առավոտվա ժամը 05:00-ին կլինի


բայց  առաջին  ալիքի  ծրագիրը  նոր  նայեցի,  դրա  մասին  չկար  գրած

----------


## Venus

Ինչպե՞ս , կարող է հանրայինը չցուցադրի՞  :Sad:  չէ անպայման դա պետք է տեսնել, ախր շատ եմ սիրում այդ մրցությունը, համ էլ շատ հետաքրքիր է, դե երևի ցույց կտան կամ էլ կրկնությունը կտան, բայց հաստատ այսօր գիշեր է

----------


## yerevanci

> Ինչպե՞ս , կարող է հանրայինը չցուցադրի՞  չէ անպայման դա պետք է տեսնել, ախր շատ եմ սիրում այդ մրցությունը, համ էլ շատ հետաքրքիր է, դե երևի ցույց կտան կամ էլ կրկնությունը կտան, բայց հաստատ այսօր գիշեր է


Ամսի  19-ի  լույս  20-ի  գիշերը  ժամը  04.50  գեղասահք  կա  գրած,  ու  հաջորդ  օրը  ,այսինքն  20-ի  ցերեկը  ժամը  14.00  և  18.20,  բայց  դե  այսօրվա  համար  գրած  բան  չկա:

----------


## Venus

ևս 2 հավակնորդ օլիմպիական մեդալների   Էվան Լիսաչեկ և Ջոնի Ուեիր

----------


## Venus

Երեկվա արդյունքները՝ 
Բիաթլոն, կանայք 15 կմ՝ 1.Տոռա Բերգեր/Նորվեգիա/ 2.Ելենա Խռուտալեվա /Կազախստան/ 3.Դառյա Դոմռաչևա /Բելառուս/
Լեռնադահուկ, կանայք-Սլալոմ՝ 1.Մարիա Ռիխ /Գերմանիա/ 2.Ջուլիա Մանկուսո /ԱՄՆ/ 3.Անյա Պաեռսոն/Շվեդիա/
Չմշկավազք, կանայք 1000մ՝ 1.Քրիստին Նեսբիթ /Կանադա/ 2. Անեթ Ջեռիթսեն /Հոլանդիա/ 3. Լաուռին վան Ռիսեն /Հոլանդիա/
Բիաթլոն, տղամարդիկ 20 կմ՝ 1.Էմիլ Հեգլ Սվենսոն /Նորվեգիա/ 2. Սերգեյ Նովիկով /Բելառուս/ 3.Օլե Էյնար Բյորնդալեն /Նորվեգիա/
*Գեղասահք տղամարդիկ՝ 1.Էվան Լիսաչեկ /ԱՄՆ/ 2. Եվգենի Պլյուշենկո/Ռուսաստան/ 3.Դայսուկե Տակահաշի /Ճապոնիա/*
Սնոուբորդ, կանայք՝ 1.Տորա Բրայթ /Ավստրալիա/ 2.Հանա Թեթեր /ԱՄՆ/ 3. Քելի Քլարք/ԱՄՆ/

----------

yerevanci (19.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

* ԱՄՆ-ն ավելացնում է առավելությունը* 

21-րդ ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերում արդեն 25 երկիր է արժանացել մեդալի: Առավել հաջող են հանդես գալիս *ԱՄՆ*-ի ներկայացուցիչները, որոնք արդեն *6 ոսկե մեդալ* են նվաճել, իսկ ընդհանուր մեդալների քանակը հասցրել են *18*-ի:

----------

Venus (20.02.2010)

----------


## Venus

:Smile:  19.02.2010թ. 
Լեռնադահուկ՝ տղամարդիկ Սուպեր G՝ 1.Սվինդալ Ակսել Լունդ /Նորվեգիա/ 2.Բոդե Միլլեր /ԱՄՆ/ 3.Էնդրիու Ուեիբրիխտ /ԱՄՆ/
Դահուկավազք՝ կանայք 15 կմ/7.5կմ դասական, 7.5 կմ ազատ/՝ 1.Մարիտ Բյորգեն /Նորվեգիա/, 2.Աննա Հագ /Շվեդիա/ 3. Ջուստին Կովալչուկ /Լեհաստան/
Սկելետոն՝ կանայք՝ 1.Էմի Ուիլյամս /Մեծ Բրիտանիա/ 2. Կերստին Զիմկովիակ /Գերմանիա/ 3.Անյա Հուբեր /Գերմանիա/ 
Սկելետոն՝ տղամարդիկ՝ 1. Ջոն Մոնտգոմերի /Կանադա/ 2. Մարտինս Դուկուրս /Լատվիա/ 3.Ալեքսանդր Տրետյակով /Ռուսաստան/ 
 :Smile: 
Սա էլ առաջատար 5 երկրները՝ 
1.ԱՄՆ- 20 մեդալ*/6ոսկի, 6արծաթ, 8բրոնզ/*
2.Գերմանիա-13 մեդալ*/4 ոսկի, 5արծաթ, 4 բրոնզ/*
3.Նորվեգիա- 10մեդալ*/ 5ոսկի, 3 արծաթ, 2 բրոնզ/*
4.Կանադա-8 մեդալ */4ոսկի, 3 արծաթ, 1 բրոնզ/*
5.Ֆրանսիա՝ -7 մեդալ* /2ոսկի, 1 արծաթ, 4 բրոնզ/
*  :Smile:

----------

yerevanci (20.02.2010)

----------


## Venus

Օլիմպիական մեդալները՝

----------

yerevanci (20.02.2010)

----------


## Տատ

Բարև ժողովուրդ :Smile: 

Ափսոս, մեր տղեն՝ Ստեֆան Լամբիելը դուրս մնաց պոդեստից, 4-րդ տեղին հերիքեց: Բայց իրոք լավ չէր պարում, թռչում ու քշում:
Այսօր գիշերը մեր մյուս տղեն՝ Սիմոն Ամմանը նորից թռչելու է տրամպլինից: Առաջին, կարճ տրամպլինում արդեն ոսկին ստացավ, Շվեյցարիա երկիրը շունչը պահած սպասում է, որ հսկա-տրամպլինում էլ ոսկին տանի: Ավստրիացիները, տարվելուց հետո, ընկել էին հետևից, թե՝ ամրակապերը հատուկ են՝ դրա համար է հաղթել: լավ է, որ մրցույթի ղեկավարներն ասացին՝ ամեն ինչ էլ նորմատիվ է: Տղան լավ է թռնում ու վերջ:
Սի-մոն, Սի-մոն :Hands Up:

----------

yerevanci (20.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*ԱՄՆ-ն  ամրապնդում  է  իր  դիրքերը...*

*երկիր, ոսկի*, արծաթ, բրոնզ, *ընդհանուր*
*ԱՄՆ	6*	7	10	*23*
*Գերմանիա	4*	6	4	*14*
*Նորվեգիա	5*	3	3	*11*
*Կորեա	4*	4	1	*9*
*Կանադա	4*	3	1	*8*
*Ավստրիա	2*	2	3	*7*
*Ֆրանսիա	2*	1	4	*7*
*Շվեդիա	3*	1	2	*6*
*Շվեյցարիա	4*	0	1	*5*
*Չինաստան	3*	1	1	*5*
*Ռուսաստան	1*	2	2	*5*
*Նիդեռլանդներ	2*	1	1	*4*
*Լեհաստան	0*	3	1	*4*
*Իտալիա	0*	1	3	*4*
*Ճապոնիա	0*	1	2	*3*
*Ավստրալիա	1*	1	0	*2*
*Սլովակիա	1*	1	0	*2*
*Չեխիա	1*	0	1	*2*
*Լատվիա	0*	2	0	*2*
*Բելառուս	0*	1	1	*2*
*Սլովենիա	0*	1	1	*2*
*Մեծ Բրիտանիա	1*	0	0	*1*
*Էստոնիա	0*	1	0	*1*
*Ֆինլանդիա	0*	1	0	*1*
*Ղազախստան	0*	1	0	*1*
*Խորվաթիա	0*	0	1	*1*

----------

Venus (22.02.2010)

----------


## Տատ

> Սի-մոն, Սի-մոն


Տարա՜վ ոսկին, խաղալով:  :Ok: Չգիտեմ, ցույց տալի՞ս են այդ մրցույթը, բայց երկու այնպիսի թռիչք կատարեց Սիմոն Ամմանը...Ոչ մի ճիգ չի եր.ում, կարծես, դա նրա ամենանորմալ վիճակն է՝ օդում, դահուկներին համարյա կպած թռչելը:
Մալադեց:
Նորվեգացի վազողներն էլ տպավորիչ էին: Այդքան ուժ, թոք, դիմացկունություն մարդ կունենա՞:

----------


## yerevanci

*Առաջատարի դիրքերում շարունակում է մնալ ԱՄՆ-ն, սակայն մյուս երկրների դասավորությունը փոփոխվել է*

*երկիր, ոսկի,* արծաթ, բրոնզ, *ընդհանուր*
*ԱՄՆ 7* 7 10 *24* 
*Գերմանիա 6* 7 5 *18* 
*Նորվեգիա 5* 3 4 *12* 
*Կանադա 4* 4 1 *9* 
*Կորեա 4* 4 1 *9* 
*Ավստրիա 2* 3 3 *8* 
*Ռուսաստան 2* 3 3 *8* 
*Ֆրանսիա 2* 2 4 *8* 
*Շվեյցարիա 5* 0 2 *7* 
*Շվեդիա 3* 1 2 *6*

----------

Venus (22.02.2010)

----------


## Venus

Փետրվարի 21-օլիմպիական խաղերն արդեն կես են ընկել ՝
Բիաթլոն, տղամարդիկ 15 կմ՝ 1. Եվգենի Ուստյուգով /Ռուսաստան/ 2.Մարտին Ֆուրքադ /Ֆրանսիա/ 3.Պավոլ Հուրայթ /Սլովակիա/
Լեռնադահուկ, տղամարդիկ, սլալոմ՝ 1.Բոդե Միլեր /ԱՄՆ/ 2.Իվիցա Կոստելիչ /Խորվաթիա/ 3.Սիլվան Զուռբռիգեն /Շվեյցարիա/
Բիաթլոն, կանայք 12,5կմ՝ 1.Մագդալենա Նյուներ /Գերմանիա/ 2.Օլգա Զայցեվա /Ռուսաստան / 3.Սիմոնե Հոսվալդ /Գերմանիա/
Ֆրիստայլ, տղամարդիկ՝ 1. Մայքլ Շմիթդ /Շվեյցարիա/ 2. Անդրեաս Մատ /Ավստրիա/ 3.Աուդւն Գրոնվալդ /Նորվեգիա/
Չմշկավազք կանայք 1500 մ՝ 1.Իռեն Ուստ /Հոլանդիա/ 2.Քրիստինա Գրովես /Կանադա/ 3.Մարռինա Սաբլիկովա /Չեխիա/ 
Բոբսլեյ, տղամարդիկ՝ 2 հոգով՝ 1.Քեվին Կուսկե, Անդրե Լանգ/Գերմանիա/ 2.Ռիչարդ Ադջեյ,Թոմաս Ֆլորշուտս /Գերմանիա/ 3.Ալեքսեյ Վոեվոդա, Ալեքսանդր Զուբկով /Ռուսաստան/ :Smile:

----------

yerevanci (22.02.2010)

----------


## Venus



----------

yerevanci (22.02.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

Երեկվա Ռուսաստան-Չեխիա(4-2) հոկեյը լավն էր, մինչև վերջին պահը լարվածության մեջ էի, բայց լավ ա ռուսները հաղթեցին: Էս տարի ռուսները մեծ շանս ունեն հոկեյի օլիմպիական ոսկին վերցնելու:

----------


## yerevanci

> Երեկվա Ռուսաստան-Չեխիա(3-2) հոկեյը լավն էր, մինչև վերջին պահը լարվածության մեջ էի, բայց լավ ա ռուսները հաղթեցին: Էս տարի ռուսները մեծ շանս ունեն հոկեյի օլիմպիական ոսկին վերցնելու:


Մինչև  Կանադայի  պարտվելուն  մտածում  էի,  որ  հոկեյի  օլիմպիական  ոսկին  Կանադան  կտանի,  բայց  հիմա  արդեն  Ռուսաստանը  մեծ  շանսեր  ունի

----------


## Venus

գեղասահքի պարային զույգերի հաղթող ճանաչվեցին Կանադացիները, 2-րդ տեղը ԱՄՆ է, իսկ Ռուսաստանն արժանացավ բրոնզի  :Smile:

----------

yerevanci (23.02.2010)

----------


## Venus

:Wink:  Դահուկացատկ տղամարդի՝ թիմային  1.Ավստրիա 2.Գերմանիա 3.Նորվեգիա
Դահուկավազք, կանայք՝ թիմային արագավազք  1.Գերմանիա 2. Շվեդիա 3. Ռուսաստան
Դահուկավազք տղամարդիկ՝ թիմային արագավազք 1.Նորվեգիա 2. Գերմանիա 3. Ռուսաստան
Գեղասահք պարային զույգեր 1. Սկոտ Մուար, Թեսա Վիրտու /Կանադա/ 2.Չարլի Ուայթ, Մերիլ Դեվիս /ԱՄՆ/ 3. Մաքսիմ Շաբալին, Օկսանա Դոմնինա /Ռուսաստան/  :Cool:

----------

yerevanci (23.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

Ռուսաստանի գեղասահքի հավաքականը առաջին անգամ 46 տարվա ընթացքում չկարողացավ ոսկե մեդալներ նվաճել Օլիմպիական խաղերի ընթացքում։ 
Վանկուվերում ընթացող Օլիմպիական խաղերի ընթացքում ռուսները գեղասահքում ունեն մեկ արծաթե (Եվգենի Պլյուշչենկո) ու երկու բրոնզե մեդալ (Օքսանա Դոմնինա ու Մաքսիմ Շաբալին)։ Կանանց անհատական ծրագրում ոսկե մեդալների հնարավորություն ռուսները չունեն։
1964 թվականից ի վեր ԽՍՀՄ-ի ու հետո էլ Ռուսաստանի հավաքականները ոսկե մեդալներ են նվաճել ձմեռային Օլիմպիական բոլոր խաղերում առանց բացառությունների։
1055771266929865..jpg

----------

Venus (24.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*ԱՄՆ-ն շարունակում է պահապանել առաջատարի դիրքերը, իսկ Ռուսաստանը հայտնվել է լավագույն հնգյակում:*

*երկիր, ոսկի*, արծաթ, բրոնզ, *ընդհանուր*
*ԱՄՆ 7* 9 10 *26* 
*Գերմանիա 7* 9 7 *23* 
*Նորվեգիա 6* 5 6 *17* 
*Ռուսաստան 3* 4 6 *13* 
*Կանադա 6* 4 1 *11* 
*Կորեա 5* 4 1 *10* 
*Ավստրիա 4* 3 3 *10* 
*Ֆրանսիա 2* 3 5 *10* 
*Շվեյցարիա 6* 0 2 *8* 
*Շվեդիա 3* 2 2 *7*

----------

Venus (24.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Գեղասահքի պարային զույգի հաղթողները՝ Սկոտ Մուար և Թեսա Վիրտու /Կանադա/*
25962_m15..jpg 4379_m15..jpg
Tessa-Scott-Oct17&#48.jpg 4684c1114e3a8928fc&#98.jpg

----------

Venus (24.02.2010)

----------


## Venus

Չմշկավազք, տղամարդիկ 10000 մ 1.Լի Սունգ Հուն /Կորեա/  2.Իվան Սկոռբեվ /Ռուսաստան/ 3.Բոբ դը Յոնգ /Հոլանդիա/  :Cool: 
Բիաթլոն, կանայք 4X6 կմ, թիմային 1.Ռուսաստան 2.Ֆրանսիա 3.Գերմանիա :Tongue: 
Լեռնադահուկ, տղամարդիկ, սլալոմ 1. Կարլո Յանկե /Շվեյցարիա/ 2. Չետիլ Յանսուրդ /Նորվեգիա/ 3.Ակսել Յունդ Սվինդալ /Նորվեգիա/ :Yes: 
Ֆրիստայլ, կանայք 1.Էշլի ՄըքԻվոր /Կանադա/ 2.Հեդա Բեռնթսեն /Նորվեգիա/ 3.Մարիոն Յոսերանդ /Ֆրանսիա/  :Rolleyes: 
Դահուկացատկ, տղամարդիկ, թիմային  4X5 կմ CC 1.Ավստրիա 2.ԱՄՆ 3.Գերմանիա  :Yahoo: 
 :Bye:

----------


## Արիացի

Էսօր հոկեյ 1/4 եզրափակիչ *Ռուսաստան-Կանադա* նե պռապուսծիծե  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (24.02.2010), Ձայնալար (24.02.2010)

----------


## dvgray

առաջին պիրյուդը կատախած էր  :Hands Up: : Հաշիվը չեմ ասի, որովհետև չգիտեմ թե ձեր մոտ երբ են ցույց տալու  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

երկրորդը պիրիուդը  բավականին գեղեցիկ էր  :Smile: 

Go, Canada, go!  :Hands Up:

----------


## dvgray

երրորդ խաղաերրորդը ամենաթույլն էր  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

Գիշերը 4.30 վեր կացա խաղը նայեցի: Ասեմ, որ կատաղի պայքար էի սպասում ու սկզբունքային մրցավեճ, բայց արդյունքում հետաքրքիր խաղ չստացվեց ու կանադացիք խաղի ելքը որոշեցի առաջին 10 րոպեների ընթացքում: Ռուսները երկրորդ կարգի թիմի տպավորություն էին թողնում՝ պաշտպանությունը 0, փոխանցումների խոտանը բարձր, անձնական խաղն էլ ոչ մեկի մոտ չէր ստացվում: Մի խոսքով, չնայած խփված 10 գնդակին, պայքար ու հետաքրքրություն չստացվեց:
Հալալ է կանադացիներին, այս խաղը նրանց համար սկզբունքային էր ու նրանք արդարացրին հույսերը: Պոտենցիալ չեմպիոն են  :Hands Up: 
Հա, էսքան գրեցի չասեցի, թե ի վերջո ոնց է պրծել խաղը՝ 7:3 հօգուտ կանադացիների:  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (25.02.2010), Venus (25.02.2010)

----------


## Venus

Դահուկավազք , տղամարդիկ 4x10 կմ 1.Շվեդիա 2. Նորվեգիա 3. Չեխիա  :Smile: 
Չմշկավազք, արագավազք, կանայք 5000մ 1.Մարտինա Սաբլիկովա /Չեխիա/ 2. Ստեֆանի Բեքերտ /Գերմանիա/ 3.Կլարա Հյուգես / Կանադա/  :Tongue: 
Բոբսլեյ, կանայք , զույգերով 1. Մոիս Հիֆեր, Կելի Համփերիս /Կանադա/ 2. Շելի ԷՆ-Բրաուն,Հելեն Ափերթոն /Կանադա/ 3. Էլենա Մեյերս, Էրին Պակ /ԱՄՆ/  :Cool: 
Շորթ Թրեք, կանայք, թիմային 1. Չինաստան 2. Կանադա 3. ԱՄՆ  :Ok: 
Ֆրիստայլ, կանայք 1. Լիդիա Լասիլա /Ավստրալիա/ 2. Նինա Լի /Չինաստան/ 3. Քսինքսին Գու /Չինաստան/  :Tongue: 
 :Hands Up:

----------

yerevanci (25.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Գիշերը 4.30 վեր կացա խաղը նայեցի: Ասեմ, որ կատաղի պայքար էի սպասում ու սկզբունքային մրցավեճ, բայց արդյունքում հետաքրքիր խաղ չստացվեց ու կանադացիք խաղի ելքը որոշեցի առաջին 10 րոպեների ընթացքում: Ռուսները երկրորդ կարգի թիմի տպավորություն էին թողնում՝ պաշտպանությունը 0, փոխանցումների խոտանը բարձր, անձնական խաղն էլ ոչ մեկի մոտ չէր ստացվում: Մի խոսքով, չնայած խփված 10 գնդակին, պայքար ու հետաքրքրություն չստացվեց:
> Հալալ է կանադացիներին, այս խաղը նրանց համար սկզբունքային էր ու նրանք արդարացրին հույսերը: Պոտենցիալ չեմպիոն են 
> Հա, էսքան գրեցի չասեցի, թե ի վերջո ոնց է պրծել խաղը՝ 7:3 հօգուտ կանադացիների:


Գիտես չէ՝ երբվանից եմ սպասել էդ խաղին:  :Cry:   Միակ թիմն էր, որ քանի տարի է բալետ եմ անում: Բըկովն էլ նենց վստահ էր :Bad:  Չապրեն հա կանադացիները, բայց դե ուժեղ են, խոսք չկա :Smile:  5-րդ տեղում են չէ՞ մեդալներով ռուսները:

----------


## yerevanci

1056561267095990..jpg
*Ռուսաստանի ընտրանին նվաստացուցիչ պարտություն կրեց կանադացիներից*

Վանկուվերի ձմեռային Օլիմպիադայի հոկեյի մրցաշարում այսօր գիշերը տեղի ունեցավ քառորդ եզրափակիչ հանդիպումները։
Ռուսաստանի ընտրանին նվաստացուցիչ պարտություն կրեց կանադացիներից՝* 3։7* հաշվով։
Անակնկալ արդյունք գրանցվեց նաև Շվեդիա - Սլովակիա մրցավեճում. սկանդինավները պարտվեցին *3։4* հաշվով ու դուրս մնացին հետագա պայքարից։ Հիշեցնենք, որ վերջիններս համարվում էին հաղթողի ամենառեալ հավակնորդներից մեկը։

Հոկեյի Օլիմպիական մրցաշար
Վանկուվեր (Կանադա)
1/4 եզրափակիչ

ԱՄՆ - ՇՎեյցարիա - 2:0 (0:0, 0:0, 2:0) 

Ռուսաստան - Կանադա - 3:7 (1:4, 2:3, 0:0) 

Ֆինլանդիա - Չեխիա - 2:0 (0:0, 0:0, 2:0) 

Շվեդիա - Սլովակիա - 3:4 (0:0, 2:3, 1:1)

----------

Venus (26.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

> 1056561267095990..jpg
> *Ռուսաստանի ընտրանին նվաստացուցիչ պարտություն կրեց կանադացիներից*
> 
> Վանկուվերի ձմեռային Օլիմպիադայի հոկեյի մրցաշարում այսօր գիշերը տեղի ունեցավ քառորդ եզրափակիչ հանդիպումները։
> Ռուսաստանի ընտրանին նվաստացուցիչ պարտություն կրեց կանադացիներից՝* 3։7* հաշվով։
> Անակնկալ արդյունք գրանցվեց նաև Շվեդիա - Սլովակիա մրցավեճում. սկանդինավները պարտվեցին *3։4* հաշվով ու դուրս մնացին հետագա պայքարից։ Հիշեցնենք, որ վերջիններս համարվում էին հաղթողի ամենառեալ հավակնորդներից մեկը։
> 
> 
> Հոկեյի Օլիմպիական մրցաշար
> ...


ԱՄՆ-Կանադա խաղը ե՞րբ է:

----------


## Դեկադա

Իսկ գեղասահք է՞լ չկա: Ես գեղասահք եմ սիրում:

----------


## Արիացի

> Գիտես չէ՝ երբվանից եմ սպասել էդ խաղին:   Միակ թիմն էր, որ քանի տարի է բալետ եմ անում: Բըկովն էլ նենց վստահ էր Չապրեն հա կանադացիները, բայց դե ուժեղ են, խոսք չկա 5-րդ տեղում են չէ՞ մեդալներով ռուսները:


 Ես էլ էի ռուսներին բալետ անում, բայց դե էսօր կանադացիք մի գլուխ բարձր էին ու սկզբից էլ ռուսների խաղը չստացվեց: Դե կանադացիք երկու տարի ա ռեվանշ են ուզում համ Քվեբեքում պարտության համար, համ էլ անցած տարվա աշխարհի առաջնության համար, վերջը ուզածներին հասան:  :Smile: 
Հա մեդալների քանակով 5-րդն են, ոսկիներով՝ 10-րդը. http://www.vancouver2010.com/olympic-medals/

----------

Katka (25.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> ԱՄՆ-Կանադա խաղը ե՞րբ է:


Առաջին ալիքը օլիմպիական խաղերի  հոկեյի  հանդիպումները ցուցադրելու  է.
այսօր  03:35,  
վաղը 00:05, 
ամսի 27-ին 18:20,
ամսի  28-ին  առավոտյան 7:05, 14:40, 00:20

----------

Katka (25.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Իսկ գեղասահք է՞լ չկա: Ես գեղասահք եմ սիրում:


բա  ես  ինչքան  եմ  սիրում………

----------


## Դեկադա

> բա  ես  ինչքան  եմ  սիրում………


դե բեր միասին սիրելով էլ պարզենք թե ե՞րբ կա հերթական  մրցումը...

----------


## Արիացի

> դե բեր միասին սիրելով էլ պարզենք թե ե՞րբ կա հերթական  մրցումը...


http://www.vancouver2010.com/olympic...edule-results/
այսօր կանանց եզրափակիչ ելույթներն են: Մնացած մրցույթները արդեն ավարտվել են  :Smile:

----------

Դեկադա (25.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> դե բեր միասին սիրելով էլ պարզենք թե ե՞րբ կա հերթական  մրցումը...


ինչքանով  տեղյակ  եմ  այսօր  գիշերը  ժամը  05:05

----------


## Դեկադա

> ինչքանով  տեղյակ  եմ  այսօր  գիշերը  ժամը  05:05


կրկնություն չկա՞, դժվար թե կարողանամ զարթնեմ:

----------


## yerevanci

> կրկնություն չկա՞, դժվար թե կարողանամ զարթնեմ:


նաև  կա  շաբաթ 13:20 (երևի  կրկնություննա),  ու  գիշերը  04:30,  մեկ  էլ  կիրակի  16:40

----------


## Venus

> նաև  կա  շաբաթ 13:20 (երևի  կրկնություննա),  ու  գիշերը  04:30,  մեկ  էլ  կիրակի  16:40


Չէ դա երևի կրկնություն չի, դա հաստատ գալահամերգը կլինի, ցուցադրական ելույթներն են երևի տալու, էլի շաաաատ գեղեցիկ է ու հաճույքով կնայենք  :Wink:

----------


## Venus

Օլիմպիադային մնացել է ընդամենը 2 օր , ահա երեկվա արդյունքները՝
Լեռնադահուկ, կանայք , Սլալոմ՝ 1. Վիկտորիա Ռեբենսբուրգ /Գերմանիա/ 2. Տինա Մազե               / Սլովենիա/  3. Էլիզաբեթ Գոեռգլ /Ավստրիա/ 
Դահուկավազք, կանայք 4x5 կմ թիմային  1. Նորվեգիա 2. Գերմանիա 3. Ֆինլանդիա 
Դահուկացատկ 10 կմ անհատական տղամարդիկ 1.Բիլ Դեմոնգ /ԱՄՆ/ 2.Ջոնի Սպիլան /ԱՄՆ/ 3.Բեռնարդ Գռուբեր /Ավստրիա/ 
Գեղասահք , կանայք 1. Յու Նա Կիմ /Կորեա/ 2. Մաո Ասադա /Ճապոնիա/ 3. Ժուանի Ռոշետ /Կանադա/ 
Ֆրիսթայլ տղամարդիկ 1. Ալեքսեյ Գրիշին /Բելառուս/ 2.Ժերետ Պետերսոն /ԱՄՆ/ 3.Ժոնգքինգ Լիու /Չինաստան/ 

Հոկեյ , կանայք ՝ խաղ բրոնզի համար՝ Ֆինլանդիա 3-2 Շվեդիա 
                          եզրափակիչ՝ Կանադա 2-0 ԱՄՆ
     1. Կանադա 2. ԱՄն 3. Ֆինլանդիա  :Clapping:

----------

yerevanci (27.02.2010)

----------


## Venus

Քըրլինգ , կանայք, խաղ բրոնզե մեդալների համար՝ Չինաստան 12-6 Շվեյցարիա 
Քըրլինգ, կանայք , եզրափակիչ ՝ Շվեդիա 7-6 Կանադա 
          1. Շվեդիա 2. Կանադա 3. Չինաստան 
Բիաթլոն, տղամարդիկ 4x7.5 կմ   1.Նորվեգիա 2.Ավստրիա 3.Ռուսաստան
Լեռնադահուկ, կանայք, սլալոմ 1. Մարիա Ռիխ /Գերմանիա/ 2. Մարլիս Շիլդ /Ավստրիա/ 3.Սառկա Զառոբսկա /Չեխիա/ 
Սնոուբորդ, կանայք /PGS/ 1.Նիկոլին Սաուռբռեյ /Հոլանդիա/ 2. Եկատերինա Իլյուխինա /Ռուսաստան/ 3. Մարիոն Կրեյներ /Ավստրիա/ 
Շորթ-թրեք, տղամարդիկ 500 մ 1.Չարլզ Համելին /Կանադա/ 2.Սի Բակ Սունգ /Կորեա/ 3.Ֆրանսուա Լուիս Թրեմբլի /Կանադա/ 
Շորթ-թրեք, կանայք 1000մ 1. Մենգ Ուանգ /Չինաստան/ 2. Կատերին Ռոտեր /ԱՄՆ/ 3.Սունգ-Հի Պարկ /Կորեա/ 
Շորթ-թրեք տղամարդիկ 5000 մ, թիմային  ՝ 1.Կանադա 2.Կորեա 3.ԱՄՆ   :Cool:

----------

yerevanci (27.02.2010), Աբելյան (27.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Մեդվեդևը նեղացել է Վանկուվերից
*
1056791267167213..jpg
Ռուսաստանի վարչապետ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևը չի մեկնելու Վանկուվեր՝ ձմեռային Օլիմպիական խաղերի փակման հանդիսավոր արարողությանը, ինչպես նախատեսված էր։ Նման որոշման պատճառը չի նշվում, հայտնում է sports.ru-ն։
Այս լուրը բավական տարօրինակ է, եթե նկատի ունենանք, որ հաջորդ ձմեռային Օլիմպիական խաղերը կկայանան Ռուսաստանում (Սոչի-2014)։
Նշենք, որ Վանկուվերում փակման արարողության վերջում Սոչիի քաղաքապետ Անատոլի Պախոմովին հանդիսավոր պայմաններում կփոխանցվի Օլիմպիական դրոշը։

----------

Venus (27.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Կանադան հավասարվում է առաջատարներին*

21-րդ ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերում առավել շատ մեդալներ նվաճել է ԱՄՆ-ն: 8-ական ոսկե մեդալներ են նվաճել ԱՄՆ-ի, Գերմանիայի եւ Կանադայի ներկայացուցիչները:

*երկիր, ոսկի*, արծաթ, բրոնզ, *ընդհանուր*
*ԱՄՆ	8*	13	13	34
*ԳԵրմանիա 9*	11	7	27
*Կանադա	10*	7	4	21
*Նորվեգիա	 8*	6	6	20
*Ավստրիա	4*	5	6	15
*Ռուսաստան 3*	5	7	15
*Կորեա 6*	6	2	14
*Չինաստան 5*	2	4	11
*Ֆրանսիա	2*	3	5	10
*Շվեդիա 5* 2	2	9

----------

Venus (27.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

Եվս  մեկ  օր  և  21-րդ  ձմեռային  օլիմպիական  խաղերը  կանցնեն  պատմության  գիրկը: Արդեն  կարելի  է  շնորհավորել  բացահայտ  առաջատար  ԱՄՆ-ին,  որին    հաջորդում  են  Գերմանիան  և  Կանադան:

figure-skater..jpgparabiathlon1600x&#.jpgvancouver2010_1..jpgVancouver-2010-fr&#1.jpgolympic-games-va&#110.jpg

----------

Venus (27.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Տանտերերը ոսկե մեդալների քանակով անցան առաջ*

Ձմեռային 21-րդ օլիմպիական խաղերում տանտերերը՝ կանադացիները, սկսեցին գլխավորել աղյուսակը: Կանադան արդեն 10 ոսկե է մեդալ է նվաճել, ինչը լավագույն ցուցանիշն է: Իսկ ահա մեդալների քանակով բացահայտ առաջատարը ԱՄՆ-ն է, որը ոսկե մեդալների քանակով միայն 3-րդն է:

----------


## Okamigo

Ինչ որ մեկը տեղյակ է մեր սպորտսմենները ֆինիշին հասել են?Անցած օլիմպիադային ինչ որ մեկը պատմել էր որ մեր լիժնիկներիցմեկը մոլորվել էր,ըտենց էլ ֆինիշին չէր հասել

----------


## yerevanci

ժամեր  անց  արդեն  միայն  հիանալի  հուշեր  կմնան  Վանկուվերի ձմեռային օլիմպիական  խաղերից: Ասեմ,  որ  փակման  հանդիսավոր  արարողությունը  կարող  եք  դիտել  առաջին  ալիքի  ուղիղ  եթերում  մարտի  մեկի  առավոտյան  ժամը *05:30*-ին,  իսկ  կրկնությունը՝ *15:40* :
Մեդալների  *ընդհանուր  քանակով  առաջատարը  ԱՄՆ-ն  է*,  իսկ  *Ոսկե  մեդալների  հաշվարկով  աղյուսակը  գլխավորում են  տանտերերը*: Ռուսաստանը լավագույն  տասնյակում է:

*Կանադա ոսկի 13, ընդհանուր 25 
Գերմանիա ոսկի 10, ընդհանուր 29
ԱՄՆ ոսկի 9, ընդհանուր 36
Նորվեգիա ոսկի 8, ընդհանուր 22
Հրվ. Կորեա ոսկի 6, ընդհանուր 14*

----------

Venus (28.02.2010)

----------


## Venus

Ուռա՜ վերջապես ոսկի  :Yahoo:  Իտալիան ոսկի ունի  :Love:

----------


## Venus

Քըրլինգ , տղամարդիկ , խաղ բրոնզի համար ՝ Շվեյցարիա 5-4 Շվեդիա 
                                     եզափակիչ՝ Կանադա 6-3 Նորվեգիա 
      1. Կանադա  2.Նորվեգիա  3.Շվեյցարիա 

Լեռնադահուկ, տղամարդիկ , սլալոմ  1. *Ջուլիանո Ռազոլի /Իտալիա/* 2.Իվիցա Կոստելիչ /Խորվաթիա/ 3.Անդրե Մեյեր /Շվեդիա/  :Blush: 

Դահուկավազք,կանայք  30 կմ ՝ 1. Ջուստին Կովալչուկ /Լեհաստան/ 2.Մարիտ Բյորգեն /Նորվեգիա/  3.Այնո-Կեսա Սարինեն /Ֆինլանդիա/  

Չմշկավազք Արագավազ, տղամարդիկ թիմային ՝ 1.Կանադա 2.ԱՄՆ 3.Հոլանդիա 

Չմշկավազք Արագավազ, կանայք թիմային՝ 1.Գերմանիա 2. Ճապոնիա 3. Լեհաստան 

Սնոուբորդ, տղամարդիկ սլալոմ ՝ 1.Ջեյ Ջեսի Անդերսոն /Կանադա/ 2.Բենջամին Կառլ /Ավստրիա/ 3.Մետիու Բոզետո /Ֆրանսիա/ 

Բոբսլեյ , տղամարդիկ 4 հոգով՝ 1. ԱՄՆ 2.Գերմանիա 3. Կանադա


Հոկեյ, տղամարդիկ , խաղ բրոնզի համար՝ Ֆինլանդիա 5-3 Սլովակիա   :Hands Up:

----------


## yerevanci

> Ուռա՜ վերջապես ոսկի  Իտալիան ոսկի ունի


Ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Hands Up:  :Dance:

----------

Venus (01.03.2010)

----------


## Vahe

Շատ լավ խաղ էր հոկեյի եզրափակիչը Կանադա 3-2 ԱՄՆ (օվերտայմով)

----------


## dvgray

հիանալի վերջաբան:  :Hands Up: 

այսպիսի լարված խաղ վաղուց չէր տեսել

----------


## yerevanci

Ափսոս :Sad: , բայց 21-րդ  ձմեռային  օլիմպիական  խաղերն  ավարտվեցին: Ահա  լավագույն  հնգյակը՝

*Կանադա 14 ոսկի
Գերմանիա 10 ոսկի
ԱՄՆ 9 ոսկի
Նորվեգիա 9 ոսկի
Հրվ. Կորեա 6 ոսկի*

----------

Venus (01.03.2010)

----------


## Venus

Օլիմպիական վերջին օր՝ 
Դահուկավազք , տղամարդիկ 50 կմ  1. Պետեր Նորթուգ /Նորվեգիա/ 2.  Աքսել Տեյշման /Գերմանիա/ 3.Յոհան Օլսոն /Շվեդիա/ 

Հոկեյ՝ տղամարդիկ՝ եզրափակիչ ՝ Կանադա 3-2 ԱՄՆ 
       1.Կանադա 2. ԱՄՆ 3.Ֆինլանդիա  :Ok: 
 Այսպիսով Վանկուվերի ձմեռային օլիմպիադան ևս դարձավ պատմություն  :Smile:

----------

yerevanci (01.03.2010)

----------


## Venus

Երկրների դասակարգումն էլ կրեց հետևյալ տեսքը՝ 

1.ԱՄՆ  - 9/ոսկի/ 15/արծաթ 13/բրոնզ/ -37
2.Գերմանիա -10/ոսկի/ 13/արծաթ/ 7/բրոնզ/ -30
3.Կանադա - 14/ոսկի/ 7/արծաթ/ 5/բրոնզ/ -26 
4.Նորվեգիա - 9/ոսկի/ 8/արծաթ/ 6/բրոնզ/ -23
5.Ավստրիա -4/ոսկի/ 6/արծաթ/ 6/բրոնզ/ -16
6.Ռուսաստան- 3/ոսկի/ 5/արծաթ/ 7/բրոնզ/ -15
7.Կորեա -6/ոսկի/ 6/արծաթ/ 2/բրոնզ/ -14
8.Չինաստան- 5/ոսկի/2/արծաթ/ 4/բրոնզ/ -11
8.Շվեդիա- 5/ոսկի/ 2/արծաթ/ 4/բրոնզ/ -11
8.Ֆրանսիա -2/ոսկի/ 3/արծաթ/ 6/բրոնզ/ -11
11.Շվեյցարիա-  6/ոսկի/ 0/արծաթ/ 3/բրոնզ/ -9
12.Հոլանդիա -4/Ոսկի/ 1/արծաթ/ 3/բրոնզ/ -8
13.Չեխիա -2/ոսկի/ 0/արծաթ/ 4/բրոնզ/ -6
13.Լեհաստան -1/ոսկի/ 3/արծաթ/ 2/բրոնզ/ -6
15.*Իտալիա* -1/ոսկի/ 1/արծաթ/ 3/բրոնզ/ -5
15.Ճապոնիա -0/ոսկի/ 3/արծաթ/ 2/բրոնզ/ -5
15. Ֆինլանդիա -0/ոսկի/ 1/արծաթ/ 4/բրոնզ/-5
18.Ավստրալիա -2/ոսկի/ 1/արծաթ/ 0/բրոնզ/- 3
18.Բելառուս-1/ոսկի/ 1/արծաթ/ 1/բրոնզ/ -3
18.Սլովակիա-1/ոսկի/ 1/արծաթ/ 1/բրոնզ/ -3
 18.Խորվաթիա-0/ոսկի/ 2/արծաթ/ 1/բրոնզ/ -3
18.Սլովենիա- 0/ոսկի/ 2/արծաթ/ 1/բրոնզ/ -3
23.Լատվիա -0/ոսկի/ 2/արծաթ/ 0/բրոնզ/ -2
24.Մեծ Բրիտանիա -1/ոսկի/ 0/արծաթ/  0/բրոնզ/ -1
24.Էստոնիա -0/ոսկի/ 1/արծաթ/ 0/բրոնզ/ -1
24.Ղազախստան-0/ոսկի/ 1/արծաթ/ 0/բրոնզ/ -1

 :Cool:

----------

yerevanci (01.03.2010)

----------


## Venus



----------

yerevanci (01.03.2010)

----------


## Venus



----------

yerevanci (01.03.2010)

----------


## Venus



----------

yerevanci (01.03.2010)

----------


## Venus

http://www.chrisd.ca/blog/wp-content...0-mascots5.jpg

----------


## yerevanci

*Մեդվեդևը պահանջել է երկրի սպորտի ոլորտի ղեկավարների հրաժարականը*


Ռուսաստանի նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևը պահանջել է այն չինովնիկների հրաժարականը, ովքեր մեղավոր են Վանկուվերի ձմեռային Օլիմպիական խաղերում Ռուսաստանի հավաքականի անհաջող ելույթի համար։ Մեդվեդևը հայտարարել է, որ հրաժականի դիմում պետք է ներկայացնեն բոլոր չինովնիկները, ովքեր նախապատրաստել են ռուս մարզիկներին 2010թ. խաղերին։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է Интерфакс-ը։
Միևնույն ժամանակ, Ռուսաստանի նախագահը ընդգծել է, որ հրաժարական չներկայացնողները կհեռացվեն։ Ըստ ՌԴ նախագահի, Վանկուվերի Օլիմպիական խաղերը ցույց տվեցին, որ հարկավոր է արմատապես փոխել ռուսաստանցի մարզիկների նախապատրաստումը։ Ըստ նրա՝ Ռուսաստանի հավաքականը շատ երկար ժամանակ «հաջողության է հասել խորհրդային հնարավորությունների շնորհիվ», սակայն այժմ դրանք սպառվել են։
Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևը նաև հայտարարել է, որ սպորտում գլխավորը մարզիկներն են, այլ ոչ թե մարզական ֆեդերացիաները։ «Առաջատար դերում պետք է լինի անձամբ մարզիկը, այլ ոչ թե ֆեդերացիաները, որոնք նման են ճարպոտ կատուների»,- մասնավորապես նշել է Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևը «Միասնական Ռուսաստան» կուսակցության ղեկավարության հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ՝ հավելելով, որ սպորտի զարգացման մեջ ներդրվում են «աննախադեպ փողեր», սակայն, ինչպես ցույց տվեց Օլիմպիական խաղեր 2010-ը, դրանք ամեն ինչ չէ, որ որոշում են։
Ռուսաստանի նախագահը նաև խնդիր է դրել սկսել նախապատրաստվել Սոչիի Օլիմպիական խաղերին՝ առանց ձգձգման։ Նշենք, որ Ռուսաստանը 2010թ. ձմեռային Օլիմպիական խաղերին զբաղեցրել է 11-րդ տեղը ոչ պաշտոնական թիմային կարգում՝ արժանանալով երեք ոսկե, հինգ արծաթե և յոթ բրոնզե մեդալների։

----------

Venus (05.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*ԱՄՆ-ի օլիմպիական կոմիտեն կախված է մասնավոր հատվածից՝*

http://lurer.net/%D5%BD%D5%BA%D5%B8%...AB%D6%81/#3357

----------

Venus (05.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Օլիմպիադայի տապալման պատճառով Ռուսաստանի Օլիմպիական կոմիտեի նախագահը հրաժարական է ներկայացրել*

Ռուսաստանի Օլիմպիական կոմիտեի նախագահ Լենիդ Տյագոչևն այսօր հրաժարականի դիմում է ներկայացրել: Հայտարարության տեքստն այսօր տարածել է Ինտերֆաքս (Интерфакс) գործակալությունը: 
Կոմիտեի մամլո քարտուղարը մեկնաբանել է, թե հրաժարականի հետ կապված մանրամասներին չի տիրապետում, բայց ամեն դեպքում, հավանաբար, դա կապված է կանադական Վանկուվեր քաղաքում անցկացված ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերին Ռուսաստանի հավաքականի անհաջող ելույթի հետ:
Հիշեցնենք, վերջին օլիմպիական խաղերին Ռուսաստանի հավաքականը օլիմպիադաների պատմության ընթացքում ամենաանհաջող ելույթն արձանագրեց, ընդհանուր թիմային հաշվարկում գրավելով միայն 11-րդ տեղը: 
Թիմի անհաջողությունները խորը քննադատության ենթարկվեցին հայրենիքում: Խաղերի ավարտից հետո, խնդրին անդրադարձել էր նաև ՌԴ նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևը:
«Նրանք, ովքեր պատասխանատվություն են կրել օլիմպիադայի նախապատրաստական աշխատանքների համար, պետք չխուսափեն դրանից և հիմա: Պատասխանատու անձիք պետք է խիզախ որոշում ընդունեն և հեռանալու դիմում ստորագրեն…….եթե ի վիճակի չեն լինի, մենք կօգնենք նրանց այդ հարցում», - հայտարարել էր Մեդվեդևը:

----------

Venus (05.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Ռուսաստանի օլիմպիական կոմիտեի նախագահը հրաժարական է տալիս*

Ռուսաստանի Օլիմպիական կոմիտեի նախագահ Լեոնիդ Տյագաչևը այսօր կհայտարարի իր հրաժարականի մասին։ Այդ մասին Весь спорт գործակալությանը  մարտի 4-ին հայտնել է անձամբ Տյագաչևը։
«Վաղը ես հանդես կգամ Ռուսաստանի Օլիմպիական կոմիտեի նախագահի պաշտոնից հրաժարվելու մասին գեղեցիկ հայտարարությամբ։ Ո´չ Օլիմպիական խարտիայով, ո´չ Ռուսաստանի օրենսդրությամբ Ազգային օլիմպիական կոմիտեն պատասխանատվություն չի կրում հավաքականին Օլիմպիական խաղերին նախապատրաստելու համար։ Բայց Վանկուվերի Օլիմպիական խաղերից հետո իրավիճակն այնքան է թեժացել, որ ես՝ որպես մարզիկ, մարզիչ, ղեկավար և պարզապես որպես հայրենասեր, հրաժարականի որոշում եմ կայացրել»,- մեկնաբանել է Տյագաչևը։
Հայտնի է, որ մարտի 11-ին կամ 12-ին կկայանա Ռուսաստանի Օլիմպիական կոմիտեի գործադիր մարմնի նիստը, որի ընթացքում կնշանակվի Օլիմպիական նիստի արտահերթ ընտրության ամսաթիվը։

----------

Venus (05.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Պուտինը շնորհակալություն է հայտնել Օլիմպիադայի մասնակիցներին*



Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության վարչապետ Վլադիմիր Պուտինը վանկուվերյան Օլիմպիադայի մասնակիցներին շնորհակալություն է հայտնել արժանապատիվ ելույթների ու նվիրվածության համար:
«Ճիշտ է` նախորդ տարիների համեմատությամբ արդյունքները բավական համեստ էին, բայց մեր մարզիկների մեծամասնությունը ինքնամոռաց պայքարեց: Ուժեղը միշտ կարող է եզրակացություններ անել, գտնել սխալների սկզբնաղբյուրը, ուժեղը ձեռքերը չի իջեցնի, չի դավաճանի իր երկրպագուներին»,- նշել է վարչապետը մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ, որը նվիրված էր ձմեռային Օլիմպիական խաղերին:
«Մեր մարզիկներն արդար պայքարեցին, արդար հաղթեցին: Մենք հպարտանում ենք Ձեզանով և վստահ ենք, որ առաջիկայում նոր ու փայլուն հաղթանակների ականատեսը կլինենք»,- Պուտինի խոսքերը մեջբերել է ԻՏԱՌ-ՏԱՍՍ-ը:

----------

Venus (06.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Ամենասեքսուալը Կարմենն է*




Գերմանական Blick ամսագրի հարցման արդյունքում պարզվել է, որ Վակնուվերում անցկացված ձմեռային օլիմպիական խաղերի ամենասեքսուալ մարզուհի է ճանաչվել Շվեյցարիան ներկայացնող Կարմեն Շաֆերը (կերլինգ)։ Քվեարկությանը մասնակցած ավելի քան 27.000 հոգուց 8000-ը (31%) իրենց ձայնը տվել են Շաֆերին։
Երկրորդ տեղում ԱՄՆ-ն ներկայացնող լեռնադահուկորդուհի Ջուլիա Մանկուզոն է (17.74%), իսկ երրորդում՝ նրա հայրենակից, նույնպես լեռնադահուկորդուհի Լինդսեյ Վոնն է (10.1%)։

----------

Venus (09.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Մեկնարկել են Պարաօլիմպիական խաղերը*


Վանկուվերում տեղի է ունեցել Պարաօլիմպիական խաղերի բացման արարողությունը:
Խաղերին մասնակցում է ավելի քան 600 մարզիկ աշխարհի 44 երկրներից։ Նրանք մեդալների համար կպայքարեն 5 մարզաձևերում՝ լեռնադահուկային սպորտ, դահուկային կրոս, բիաթլոն, քյոռլինգ, ձեռնասահնակի հոկեյ։
«Կանադայի համար մեծ պատիվ է առաջին անգամ հյուրընկալել Պարաօլիմպիական խաղեր-2010-ը։ Ողջունում եմ աշխարհի բոլոր մարզիկներին և հաջողություն մաղթում։ Առաջիկա 10 օրվա ընթացքում մենք կհիանանք ձեր ձեռքբերումներով, հոգու տոկունությամբ, հզորությամբ և վճռականությամբ»,- խաղերի բացման արարողության ժամանակ նշել է Հարփերը։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է ИТАР-ТАСС-ը։

*tert.am*

----------


## Venus

_Առաջին դոպինգ սկանդալը Վանկուվերում_ 
Լեհ դահուկորդուհի Կոռնելիա Մարեկի մոտ համաշխարհային հակադոպինգային կազմակերպությունը հայտնաբերել է դոպինգ: Այսպիսով մարզուհուն որակազրկել են 2 տարի ժժամկետով ու չի թույլատրվում նրա մասնակցությունը նաև Սոչի -2014 օլիմպիադային:

----------

yerevanci (17.03.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2...descent-p1.php

----------

Venus (20.03.2010), yerevanci (20.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

Օլիմպիական և պարաօլիմպիական խաղերում մեդալների արժնացած մարզիկները  շատ  հետաքրքիր պարգևներ են ստացել: Հովանավորներից մեկը եղել է «Կոկա-Կոլան», որից մարզիկները լեռնային հեծանիվներ են ստացել, իսկ մեկ այլ հովանվոր «Мясоград»-ը մեդալակիրներին խոստացել է առաջիկա 4 տարիներին նրանց ապահովել մսամթերով :LOL: 

ՀԳ:  հա  ասեմ  նաև,  որ  պարգևատրումը եղել է Բելառուսում, և նվերները  ստացել  են  օլիմպիական և պարաօլիմպիական խաղերում մեդալներ նվաճած բելառուսցի մարզիկները:

----------

Venus (10.04.2010)

----------

